# Cheap Table Top Freezers



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

I know some other people were looking for cheap storage for frozen rodents and ive just ordered a table top freezer from these guys for £50.
Probably cheapest ive seen in the UK
TABLE TOP FREEZER


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Nice one. i know someone after a table top fridge and they also sell those for £50 on that site.


----------



## bev336 (May 10, 2007)

Thanks for that, I am defo having one of them.


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Ive been looking for a while and not found them for less than £80+

Bonus £60 including delivery


----------



## chris_ (Oct 28, 2007)

hey, am new on this site, but do u's know any other sites that sell table top freezers? cuz that one above sed it wuz all sold out..  thanks.


----------



## odyssey (Oct 23, 2006)

i was gonna get one aswell but they all sold out. will have to email to see when they are coming back in stock as the wife keeps moaning about mice in her freezer.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

wow tops u can now have a few bits n bobs in the freezer for u!!! rather than eating once in a blue moon!!


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Nah, they were all sold out so i never got one in the end Im at my mothers at the moment though. She seems to think she needs to take care of me so im sure ill be fine..


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

Tops said:


> Nah, they were all sold out so i never got one in the end Im at my mothers at the moment though. She seems to think she needs to take care of me so im sure ill be fine..


aren't mothers wonderful?


----------



## neil4842 (Jan 21, 2007)

got mine on ebay for 10 great nearly new


----------



## DraigGochHerp (Jun 15, 2005)

Go to Yahoo Groups and sign up for your local Freecycle Group. Always people getting rid of freezers and the like.
Graham.


----------



## boldoutlook (Nov 1, 2007)

I've been looking for one of these, great!


----------

